# Gday from Australia (AKA Upside down land)



## Nadavcohenx (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello!

My name is Nadav Cohen and I'm a creative from Australia. I've been lurking on this forum for a while and thought I'd finally introduce myself.

I always love meeting and talking to new people so feel free to say hello! I'll put social links at the bottom.

I spend most of my time in my home studio composing for short films or producing pop/hiphop songs for the talented people I work with.
I've been composing for films since 2016 and started working with artists early 2019. 






*COMPOSING*
The most recent film I worked on is called 'UNDO'.It's a super cool sci fi short about a dude who deleted his own baby out of existence. It was a heap of fun to work on and I really got to put my MS20 to work on that one. _*You can find the trailer here if you're interested. *_

_*



*_

I also enjoy composing music for myself which I release under my own name. I love creating music that evokes feelings of nostalgia and/or uplifting experiences.




_*My latest cinematic single All These Colours perfectly encompasses this feeling. *_


_*PRODUCING*_

The latest pop song I co produced was a single called _*"Springbreakers".*_
Marshall wrote a song based around the film Spring Breakers and worked with me to put some final touches on the production and mix it.







*YOUTUBE* 
I've also been dabbling in creating youtube tutorials over the past year with 2 goals in mind

Create informative and helpful videos 
Don't take yourself to seriously and make them entertaining (Memes and shit posting) 
I've had some great feedback so far. I'd love to hear what you think of my latest video covering _*Synth Basics.*_


*PHOTOGRAPHY*
A big part of my creative outlet is photography and editing.It's a really nice way for me to take a break from my music work while still being creative and pushing myself to learn new tools and skills.





This is a photo I took last night. I'm down in the country at the moment and the scenery here is phenomenal.

If any of that interests you, feel free to shoot me a message on any of the following platforms! I love talking to people :D

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/nadavcohenx
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/cohenn1
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Nadavcohenx
Email: [email protected]

I'm looking forward to contributing to the forum and meeting some cool new people!

Lots of love,

Nadav Cohen


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Jul 2, 2020)

Nadavcohenx said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Nadav Cohen and I'm a creative from Australia. I've been lurking on this forum for a while and thought I'd finally introduce myself.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums and VI Control


----------



## MikeK (Jul 2, 2020)

Hey Nadav,

Where are you in Australia? I visited Sydney years ago for a speaking engagement, and briefly considered a move to Tasmania. 

Sydney Swans member since 2013 and soaking in every AFL game I can before it possibly falls apart and gets shut down because of Covid. 

I’ve dabbled a bit in photography myself, but the music bug has hit hard and so my Nikon doesn’t get taken out as much. (My son has been taking some great Milky Way shots recently.)


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome Nadav. "All These Colours" made me relax and feel peaceful--nice job.


----------



## Nadavcohenx (Jul 2, 2020)

MikeK said:


> Hey Nadav,
> 
> Where are you in Australia? I visited Sydney years ago for a speaking engagement, and briefly considered a move to Tasmania.
> 
> ...



Heyo! I'm from Melbourne. I've been to Sydney a few times and it's really nice! I haven't been to Tasmania though, what caught your eye about that place?

Feel free to share some of your son's photos, I'd love to see them!


----------



## Nadavcohenx (Jul 2, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> Welcome Nadav. "All These Colours" made me relax and feel peaceful--nice job.



Thank you! I'm glad you resonated with that track


----------



## MikeK (Jul 2, 2020)

Nadavcohenx said:


> Heyo! I'm from Melbourne. I've been to Sydney a few times and it's really nice! I haven't been to Tasmania though, what caught your eye about that place?
> 
> Feel free to share some of your son's photos, I'd love to see them!



I like rain and cooler weather, so Tasmania was more of a draw. In the end, the uprooting was going to be too big of a deal at that point, so we stayed in the U.S.... in a place that is generally cooler and has rain. 

Our time in Australia was way too brief... only a week which isn’t enough time to see Sydney properly much less all the other great things your country offers.

The photo is one my son took about a week ago at Mount St. Helens in Washington State.

By the way... just subscribed to your YouTube channel. Looking forward to your plug-in series!


----------



## Nadavcohenx (Jul 3, 2020)

MikeK said:


> I like rain and cooler weather, so Tasmania was more of a draw. In the end, the uprooting was going to be too big of a deal at that point, so we stayed in the U.S.... in a place that is generally cooler and has rain.
> 
> Our time in Australia was way too brief... only a week which isn’t enough time to see Sydney properly much less all the other great things your country offers.
> 
> ...


That's fair enough. Where are you based in the U.S? 

The photo looks gorgeous as well.Nice one! 

I'm glad you liked my content! I'm excited to share some more tutorials :D


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 3, 2020)

Hey Nadav, welcome aboard. Fellow downunder here, up in Sydney.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2020)

Nadavcohenx said:


> That's fair enough. Where are you based in the U.S?



Northwest Washington State where, coincidentally, it is actually raining at this very moment.


----------

